# Weird tater question



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

So several weeks ago, I bought 3 bags of seed taters from Walley World, for no other reason than last year I couldn't find ANY ANYWHERE, so I wanted to jump on them when I saw them.

I stuck them in the back of a cupboard & more or less forgot about them, b/c this spring has been so cold & rainy.

This morning I dragged them out to get them ready to plant...well, they had sprouted (which was fine, it's what they're supposed to do), but because they were in a dark place, they grew huge...um, tentacles...? looking for light, I presume. I mean, they grew thru the mesh part of the bag, about a foot long! It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. No leaves, just loooong white stalks. 

So...are they still good to plant? Can I trim back these creepy alien tentacle things? Or plant as-is? (wish I knew how to post pix) :scratch


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

PrepN4Good said:


> So several weeks ago, I bought 3 bags of seed taters from Walley World, for no other reason than last year I couldn't find ANY ANYWHERE, so I wanted to jump on them when I saw them.
> 
> I stuck them in the back of a cupboard & more or less forgot about them, b/c this spring has been so cold & rainy.
> 
> ...


Lol.

Yep, you can plant them, just trim them back. Don't cut off the shorter sprouts though, just the longer "tentacles" that are on the spuds. They should come up just fine.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks PHJ! Didn't want to grow any mutant alien spuds!!!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I have some just like yours and for the same reason; too cold and wet. They will grow just fine after a pruning. I tried planting just the "prunings" one year. No go. But the spuds were fine.


I threw the "trimmings" in the compost, so we'll see what happens to those. The trimmed-back taters have been planted & are already showing the little green leaves I'm used to seeing. :congrat:


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

PrepN4Good said:


> I threw the "trimmings" in the compost, so we'll see what happens to those. The trimmed-back taters have been planted & are already showing the little green leaves I'm used to seeing. :congrat:


Glad to hear it! I hope you have a bumper crop.

Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I got 5 pounds of yellow gold & 5 pounds of red potatoes.
They were up in time to get nipped by the last frost & now they are mulched.
I will keep them watered & wait the loooong wait for them to make.
Yours should do fine.


----------

